
Using topology to uncover the shape of your data - dataisfun
http://radar.oreilly.com/2015/07/data-has-a-shape.html
======
ThatGeoGuy
By chance, does anyone have any immediate resources to learn more about
topology? I've been interested in applying it to my work, but as a topic it's
rather "out there" so to speak, so it's difficult to find relevant
introductory material.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
It's not that introductory but for applications:
[https://www.math.upenn.edu/~ghrist/notes.html](https://www.math.upenn.edu/~ghrist/notes.html)

There's lots of different kinds of topology, Hatcher's 'Algebraic Topology' is
one of the standards:
[http://www.math.cornell.edu/~hatcher/AT/ATpage.html](http://www.math.cornell.edu/~hatcher/AT/ATpage.html)

------
mathgenius
I wonder how this stuff copes with very noisy data.

~~~
rch
Pretty well in my experience - A few years ago I used it with Illumina data
obtained from in vivo phage display.

